# Chick treats?



## ddschicks (May 12, 2017)

Hey ya'll, I was just wondering what age you could give chicks treats, and what treats they can have at different ages. Any favorites that I should know about?


----------



## Frazzemrat1 (May 12, 2017)

My chicks are 3-4 weeks old at this point.  The only 'treat's that I've given them is to put some grass in the brooder, and to give them live meal worms.  They peck some at the grass, and went absolutely nuts for the worms, once they figured out they were food.  Only thing is, if your going to feed them something more than the starter crumble, you need to give them baby sized grit to help them digest.


----------



## TwoCrows (May 12, 2017)

It's best to wait until they are at least 6 weeks of age to start with the goodies. Growing babies need their nutrients and protein in their starter. And always provide grit to all birds. Chicks are tiny and you can use Parakeet grit until they are old enough for Pullet sized grit. 

Here check this out! All the treats they eat and more! 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chicken-treat-chart-the-best-treats-for-backyard-chickens


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 12, 2017)

You're going to get a lot of replies with different opinions  We all do things differently for sure.  I agree with giving grit (crushed granite) day one, regardless of what age you begin giving treats.

For me, I start very early.  I do place a plug of grass/weeds with dirt in the brooder first week - along with a tub of dirt from various sources that they will encounter when they transition to full time outdoors.  I also do give "treats" starting the first week as well.  Usually place a couple of small slices of cucumber,apple or 1-2 finely chopped grapes, etc. in the brooder or a sprig of broccoli (choose 1of these) - they won't necessarily consume these, but I want mine to see and begin to learn about what they will encounter later in life (they do peck at, "taste" and discuss these foods).  I also give my babies a small amount of oatmeal (a PINCH) - this is midday AFTER they have been eating their normal feed all morning.

I try to introduce them to just about everything they will have once they are "out of the brooder" so to speak, but in very small quantities.  I transition mine outdoors at around 2-3wks tops, they get whatever my adults are getting just in a chick portion, by then they do get a small piece of apple, cucumber, etc. hung for them to pick at throughout the afternoon, but I make sure they have been eating their normal feed all morning first.

There's no absolutes, do your research/reading and determine what is best for you.  Things I have learned - either give large pieces for them to pick at or chop things up very small.  While it's fun to watch chicken chases/keep away with food I have seen one(adult) almost choke on a whole grape  before - now I chop stuff up or I hang it.


----------

